# Hi, m from an Indian Medical College, from.a state runned Medical College (not at all that famous )



## Glad_samuel

So how to go for research electives in John Hopkins University ,USA . Is it easy for indian medical student to grab a place in their elective program?
When one should go for RE , in which year of mbbs ?
How how long is the duration of RE? 
Its cost? Most important how to apply? Please help me out btw I just completed my 1st year of mbbs.


----------



## shanelowney

If you want a direct admission in medical degree then join St. Vincent Medical University. They offer clinical clerkship in the US & Canadian hospitals.


----------

